# Red bump on lower lip



## BigDaveyL

Hi all

Oreo seems to have developed a red bump on her lower lip.

It does not seem to affect her eating/drinking, not does it seem to cause her any pain when I touch it. 

She wouldn't cooperate with me this morning to take a better picture (I have one on my flip phone but it is low quality). 

I do use ceramic dishes and keep them clean as best I can.

Anyone run into this?

I will try to get her to my vet on Saturday, to give it a few days to see if it will get better and since it does not seem serious yet.


----------



## ezmeray

You could try calling your vet with the question over the phone (my vet is pretty good about that if I have a question about something I'm not sure if I should be concerned about). 

My cat has a few times had bumps like on her chin, but not her actual lip. I'd just monitor it and see if it improves.


----------



## spirite

One of mine also gets little red bumps but more right under the lip - like ezmeray said, more on the chin - and those are caused by acne. They've never had plastic bowls; the vet thinks the acne might be an allergy to something in the air. It's never caused a problem - sometimes it's itchy, and then I use a flea comb to get some of the little icky black flecks out (they're not flea dirt).


----------



## ezmeray

spirite said:


> One of mine also gets little red bumps but more right under the lip - like ezmeray said, more on the chin - and those are caused by acne. They've never had plastic bowls; the vet thinks the acne might be an allergy to something in the air. It's never caused a problem - sometimes it's itchy, and then I use a flea comb to get some of the little icky black flecks out (they're not flea dirt).


I should note that I really don't know if she's ever gotten any bumps on/under her lip. She's so very far from being the kind of cat that will cooperate and let you get a good look. But I would've noticed if it was anything very visible.

But yeah, it's strange cause nothing really seem to cause the acne. I only recently learned about plastic bowls as a contributing factor for cat acne, but I always feed her every ~3-4 hours (except overnight--she's not quite spoiled enough to middle of the night feedings! not yet at least..) with a clean metal dish each time. Maybe, like people, some cats are just more susceptible to it?


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Murphy has had acne on and off over the years, and I feed him with dishes (not plastic). I'm not sure there's any rhyme or reason to it, but in his case, it always just goes away on its own. His acne looks like a splotch of dirt near his mouth, not a bump on his "lip."


----------



## BigDaveyL

I think if it doesn't go away over the weekend, I'll phone the vet.

The only other thing I can think of is stress. Gadget wants to play and gets on top of her, which she doesn't like - she hisses and runs away. Those pesky kittens!


----------



## spirite

How big is the bump?


----------



## BigDaveyL

spirite said:


> How big is the bump?


It's big enough that you can notice it if she's looking at you from a few feet away. 

It kinda looks like this:


----------



## anie

if it's something like this I would probably take her to the vet next week if it does not start getting smaller over the weekend. it maybe clogged pore forming into pimple but also swelling, that could be an indication of other problem, better safe than sorry.


----------



## BigDaveyL

anie - Done!

Going to the vet on Wednesday after work. I can always cancel if it heels/gets better.

Oreo doesn't appear to be in pain, is eating well and seems to be her normal shy self... 


I've read on the internet it could be an allergic response or a pimple or infection. All of which will go away and/or are easily treated.


----------



## anie

great. let us know how Oreo and her bump are doing 

hope it gets smaller over the weekend!


----------



## BigDaveyL

Looks like she has this:

Eosinophilic granuloma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Luckily, I got some pills for her


----------



## BigDaveyL

Looks like the pills may be working. I think the bump is smaller now.


----------



## anie

great!  keep us informed!


----------

